# How do we find this from within TUG ???



## Sandy VDH (Jan 11, 2017)

http://www.tug2.com/RepPages/Resorts/11874.htm

Other than a google search, how do we find our way to these pages now?  I went to the review page for this resort, but couldn't find a way there.

Any help?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 11, 2017)

If in the BBS at the time...

1) Click "Resort Reviews" near top of page

2) If not already logged into your TUG Member account, log in with your TUG Member credentials, then click blue "Resorts and Reviews"

3) Type resort name in the Search field and click the Search button.  

4) *In the box for your resort, click the blue "XX Owner Reviews" button*

... or am I misunderstanding the question?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 11, 2017)

I looked up the resort, I was logged in, I just can't figure out how to find the floor plans anymore.  No link from the resort review page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2017)

that is the review manager custom page, these havent been updated in many many years.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> that is the review manager custom page, these havent been updated in many many years.



So I am not losing my mind, I just can't get to it from the Review Page on TUG, but google search worked to find it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2017)

doesnt appear the pages were ported over to the new system when we upgraded, likely because they hadnt themselves been updated since the early 2000s.

ill have to see what we can do to get a link to them back and perhaps update them.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 11, 2017)

Well the floor plans didn't change but my last name did.  My married name is on the link, but I'm back to my maiden name.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2017)

in this case i think we can likely just upload those individual floor plan photos to the actual resort review page if they are not already there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2017)

actually looking at that further, its not the review managers page but instead an additional page for that specific resort...ill have to look into this further to ensure this data is brought over for all resorts if these pages exist for each one (Assuming the data is still valuable and current)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> in this case i think we can likely just upload those individual floor plan photos to the actual resort review page if they are not already there.



They are not there now, that I can find.  I guess you would load them just as a picture file?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2017)

yep, ill just save them and upload them to the review page as photos.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2017)

done, they should now all appear on the regular review page photos.


----------

